# (TN)(GA)(WI) FC AFC Akuk's UpGrade - Yellow LR



## TonyK

FC AFC Akuk's UpGrade "Tuck" is out of FC AFC Dance Hall Gal and sired by NAFC FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade. Incredible pedigree on this dog, See pedigree here. Health clearances shown on the pedigree link above and at https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=akuk%27s%20upgrade. Tuck will always pass yellow gene and carries black dominant gene. Tuck is a competitive field trial dog and is qualified for the 2020 National Amateur Championship and currently has 30+ AA points.

Tuck trained with Charlie Moody from 6 months until about 6 years old and now trains with Andy Attar. Tuck got his first Open win as a 3 year old and later finished his FC under Charlie. Tuck has all age points with multiple handlers and runs well for anyone taking him to the line. Tuck is a large male, his running weight is around 75 lbs, he is fit and has proven to have a very solid skeletal structure. Tuck is currently 8 1/2 years old and trains with Autumn Run Retrievers most days and lives at home, he is no longer on a truck full-time. 

Will breed to proven HT/FT bitches with clearances for hips, elbows, eyes, D-Locus (dilute gene), EIC, CNM. Natural breeding is available and requires brucellosis tests results within 10 days of natural breeding (no exceptions) along with PG or LH testing proving the bitch is ovulating prior to scheduling a natural breeding. Frozen semen is available from Clanton-Malphus-Hodges Veterinary Hospital in Thomasville, GA. Complete information at http://www.cmhvet.com/reproduction-services.html. Fresh chilled *may* be available. Contact Tony for more information.

Call Tony 423.28O.8l92.

Tuck is in Princeton, WI May-Sept and in Chattanooga, TN and Boston, GA the other months of the year.


----------

